# pictures of work that i sell



## mac1012 (11 Aug 2012)

some pictures of craft work i make and sell , the holding crosses are made out of pitch pine that used to be pews in a church 

i will post some more later including my toddlers rocking horses

all made usimg hegner multicut 1 single speed scroll saw


----------



## monkeybiter (11 Aug 2012)

It's always interesting to see what sells, and it's refreshing to see unashamedly simple pieces, nicely presented.


----------



## mac1012 (11 Aug 2012)

my work sells very well mike if i had more spare time i could do more, i guess the skill level all depends where your at to the old masters on here then my work will be classed as simple, but iwant to be an encouragement to beginners that you can produce effective work quite easily and scrolling can be contempary.

jigsaws , clocks etc dont appeal to me to make , but i guess everbody likes different things and have different styles

even though my work is simple my quality control is very high and i like things to be done properly.


----------



## Scrollerman (12 Aug 2012)

Hey Mac.
Your work has a crisp and clean look about it and the attention to finish shows !

Scrollerman


----------



## =Adam= (12 Oct 2012)

Hi mac,

Sorry to revive this topic!

I am looking to do some craft fairs in the near future and I am just wondering what prices you sell these items for? They are very well made and I am not surprised that they sell well!

Cheers


----------



## mac1012 (13 Oct 2012)

hi adam my stuff sells from 4 -15 pounds there is some other pictures of my work if you look at threads i also make small toddler rocking horses 

the craft work isnt my day job just a weekend after work job :lol: 

mark


----------



## boysie39 (21 Oct 2012)

Mark , I hope you won't mind but having searched every avenue open to me I have found nothing that I can copy (or hope to) like your pieces on here .
So I am going to give it a go tomorrow .If anything decent comes from the saw I will post . Dont hold your breath .


----------



## mac1012 (21 Oct 2012)

yeah no problem , can you find nothing ?? 

why dont you have a go at this reindeer pattern of steve goods site ? do the large one just scroll down the link page and down load the plan and choose the large one with antlers you need 12mm thick wood either ply or mdf 

this shape is forgiving and a good shape to practice curves and corner cuts.

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk ... ttern.html


also the crossess on bases i make i took the idea from the arpop site its a plan for a three piece trivet but i just took the backing shape and then did my own design 

if you look at their plans there is some love hearts that you can seperate from there designs and just use the love heart shape as it good shape to practice on 

if you got microsoft word you can use bolts sf , font to print and cut letters that will stand up 

also steve good has got a free download that if you type in a name it automatically puts it on a plinth ready to cut 

its on the same page i gave you link for it called scroll saw pattern printer and there also one that designs key fobs to cut 

i suppose it depends what you want to make , what would you like to make ? when you decided let me know and we can sort something from there, i would check out steve goods site scroll saw workshop he got loads of free plans some complex some simple

mark


----------

